# [Help] 1015 Error on iPhone 3GS



## Expelunker (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello guys, i hope somebody could help me, i perform the restore mode 10x or more, but nothing happen,

iPhone Model: 3GS

I also tried iReb, redSn0w and recboot but all those thing not working. i tried SHIFT + Restore and locate the latest firmware for it but after all it gives me 1015 error at the end of restoration.










*iReb V4.0.x/4/4.1/4.2.1 -- r3*









*redsn0w 0.9.14db*









*Recboot V3*










can i borrow some apple id,. i dont have one because when i tried to create it ask me CARD NUMBER, i dont have even one card number you know philippines is suck!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

"can i borrow some apple id,. i dont have one because when i tried to create it ask me CARD NUMBER, i dont have even one card number you know"

You can create an apple ID without a card. All you need to do is just press skip and continue.

You also need to update your iphone by using iTunes. If you continue having problems, then you might need to call Apple support for more assistance or take it to an apple authorized agent in your area.


----------

